# October Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on October 15th (the end of October 14th...).

Please include with your submission your username and your golden's name.

What is the theme? Anything you think has to do with this month. 
It's all about what this month means to you.

And just a reminder... *Golden Retriever only*, for the calendar contest.

*There is no limit to how many goldens can be in an individual photograph. But Goldens only. **For the purposes of calendars, we ask that there be no other pets or humans in the pictures.*

Please submit re-sized copy of your picture in this thread (preferred size 800x600), but make sure to keep an original of the photo.
If your photo wins the monthly contest, email original copy to [email protected]. If we do not receive an original photo, your photo may be automatically disqualified.

If I don't receive original copy of your photo by email (in case you win), I won't be able to get it printed in good enough resolution and your picture may be excluded from our calendar. So please really make sure you keep an original.

We will need top quality resolution especially for the winner, since it will be in the calendar...

Any questions, let me know...

---------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT RULE:* *one photo per user/dog*

NOTE: *Submitting the photos of dog(s) which you do not own, you did not photographed or you had no permission of the dog owner to take, is not permitted in this contest. Such action could invite a civil suit. *
*Only photos of dogs you own, you've personally taken and photos you have a legal ownership of, are acceptable!*


*Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules*

_-All entries must be submitted by the due date specified each month. _

_-Any Active Golden Retriever Forum Member is eligible to enter._

_-Each GRF member will be allowed to enter one image per contest. _

_-All photographs entered must be the original work of the submitting party._

_-Other than resizing, there should be no editing of your photo. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo. _
_- Even if you resize your photo to post in the submission thread._

_-For new photographs, please be sure to turn of your date indicator on your camera._

_-Images should be submitted as JPEGs/JPGs. _

_-With your submission, be sure to include your dogs name. If you submit to my e-mail, also include your forum member name._

_-Monthly themes - Our themes for the calendar are pretty vague. We're looking for a photograph that will look good for that month of the calendar. Each month we discuss suggestions, but they are just ideas. In the end, GFR members choose which picture wins._

_-If images do not meet the above criteria they will not be considered for judging. _

_-The winner is determined by GRF members, by voting in a poll each month._

_-The winning entry will be displayed in our 2009 Golden Retriever Forum Calendar. _
_- Winners will also receive a free calendar once they are completed. Please do not enter if you don't want your golden's photo included in the calendar._

_-In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs._


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here is my entry...Tilly enjoying the mud in the hole she lovingly dug for herself...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

My entry for October......Rosie....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Natasha - on a misty morning


----------



## amyandaustin (Sep 24, 2008)

*October photo contest_"Amy"*

This is "Amy" in her element, a daily swimming excursion.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

A not so very happy Tuckie:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

*Sunny - October Calendar Submission*

Sunny keeps watch over this Fall's hay supply, while daydreaming the day away.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*October Photo Contest-Official 2009 Calendar Photos*

User name - Finn's Fan. Dog is Cody. This is old gold basking in the autumn sun.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i am NOT trying to submit this but wouldnt this make the most beautiful October Rottweiler calendar photo.

I took it when Hooch was 9 months old. I think it is my favorite picture.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack enjoying his last day's of summer!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*My entry for October Contest*

Hudson,relaxing on the front lawn


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally at 12 months old, peaceful and relaxed after his JH class.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Young "Loocie in the leaves"


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Sam in October 2006. His last Autumn with us.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper cooling off on a cold day.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Natasha - on a misty morning



Great shot. It tells a story.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz & Jules!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jazz & Jules!


 
What....no stories to go along with that adorable photo!!?? Love it


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pictures! Everyone has good shots! Jazz n Jules made me laugh...Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

*Here is my boy Hoover...*

enjoying fall!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great Fall pics everyone!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hoover's Momma said:


> enjoying fall!


Hoover's tongue coordinates with the surrounding, too! 


Love all the photos folks. We have great looking GR's on this forum.


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Hudson,relaxing on the front lawn


 Oh,what a nice looking boy you have. I think him and Hoover look allot alike!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Karlie feeling Festive


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha (Sammy) in the back yard at 11 months


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Atlanticgold kids out for a run in the field on a beautiful fall day.*
*Left to right. *
*Lilah, Gaither (back), Winter and Brooklyn.*​


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN, Layla Belle


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is Toby, at a neighorhood church pumpkin patch, retrieving balls.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Love the hunting/pheasant pic Honeywolves!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

All the Autumn pics are great! I really like the one of all four running toward the camera. I have one like that of my boys!







[/IMG]


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker at 9 weeks enjoying the fall breeze:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love your picture - Honey wolves!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia enjoying a quiet autumn morning.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Debles said:


> Love the hunting/pheasant pic Honeywolves!


thank you & Hudson too- this was taken the same day as last years October pic which is in the current Calendar-


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Autumn leaves*

This one is trying to keep in line with your seasons on the other side of the world........., Here is Hudson and Asha with autumn leaves.
Please omit the other picture I submitted of Hudson
Thanks
Ann, Hudson and Asha


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Debles said:


> All the Autumn pics are great! I really like the one of all four running toward the camera. I have one like that of my boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree that is a great picture


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

This is Toby in his 75p (under $1) Salvation Army shop fleece


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

This is Hannah when she was 9 weeks old.


----------



## catamount (Mar 13, 2008)

*Boomer's goose*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hudson said:


> Hudson,relaxing on the front lawn


Joe this is the photo to take out of the competition- Hudson relaxing on the lawn.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Natasha - on a misty morning


Love this pic! It's really nice!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff Dog wanted in... he picked this Photo to enter
AlanK


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe in West Virginia-


----------



## sox49erfan (Sep 10, 2008)

We don't get much of a fall in Florida, but here is Montana enjoying a little sun in October. We just recently lost her this past May


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

sox49erfan said:


> We don't get much of a fall in Florida, but here is Montana enjoying a little sun in October. We just recently lost her this past May



Great picture. Montana reminds me a lot of my last golden.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley.


----------



## sox49erfan (Sep 10, 2008)

It is terrible how much you miss them when they are gone. We also just lost her sister Dakota. I will post her picture next month.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel enjoying a break during our annual Thanksgiving hike @ Kaminiskeg Lake, Barry's Bay, Ontario.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's my submission.... Nova enjoying a crisp October afternoon.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

What beautiful pictures everyone!!! Just love the one of the four goldens running! Glad that we can pick more than one, as there are so many that I really like! In Oklahoma we don't get the beautiful fall photos that we got when we lived in Michigan. But, I'll take our light winters, if you can even call it a winter, anyday of the week!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

This is Maggie enjoying the shade and dont worry her favorite ball is not to far away


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Dang it all! I missed the deadline! I just happened to get this really nice pic of Mister today!:doh: I'll post it anyway for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> Dang it all! I missed the deadline! I just happened to get this really nice pic of Mister today!:doh: I'll post it anyway for your viewing pleasure!


Wonderful Picture!!! Such beautiful fall colors and such an adorable face! :smooch:


----------

